# Fahrradschloss auf Touren



## Boeney (4. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich hoffe das ist hier richtig. Ich plane für nächstes Jahr mehrere große Touren über mehrere Tage. 

Wie händelt ihr das mit der "Fahrrad Sicherheit"? Nehmt ihr ein Schloss mit? Wenn ja was für eins? Oft stehen die Bikes dann ja in Abstellräumen oder Tiefgaragen. Man kann sie ja in den seltensten Fällen mit aufs Hotelzimmer nehmen :-D


----------



## Mr_Chicks (4. Dezember 2019)

Ein leichtes Kabelschloss. Reicht mir. 
Ich hab das hier





						BBB Cycling MicroLoop BBL-51 Kabelschloss
					

BBB Cycling ▶ Kleines, extra kompaktes und leichtes Fahrradschloss. Das robuste, langlebige Stahlkabel bietet trotz seines geringen Durchmessers einen beeindruckenden Schutz.




					www.bike24.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtomba (4. Dezember 2019)

genau so....wie Mr. Chicks....
Wenn man in der Gruppe unterwegs ist, dann reicht auch eins je 2-3 Räder....

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Trekiger (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich mag keine Schlüssel also das leichte Kryptonite Keeper mit Zahlenschloss.


----------



## NoWin (5. Dezember 2019)

KRAMA.at - Hiplok Z-Lok Kabelbinder-Zahlenschloss, 50cm, gelb
					

Die wiederverwendbaren Hiplok Z-Lok Kabelbinderschlösser bieten eine schnelle und einfache Möglichkeit zur Kurzzeitsicherung. • Zahlenschloss mit 3 Zahlen • Wiederverwendbar und vielseitig einsetzbar • Zur einfachen und schnellen Kurzzeitsicherung • Länge:




					www.krama.at


----------



## soundfreak (5. Dezember 2019)

bekannter hat ein "aufrollkabelschloss"

z.bsp. https://www.amazon.de/safeman®-Kabelschloss-Skischloss-Snowboardschloss-Fahrradschloss/dp/B074V4SYZS

gibt es auch in versch. ausführungen (mit + ohne schlüssel)


edit:  hier im forum gibt es auch andere themen noch dazu wie z.bsp.  https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schloss-fuer-alpenx.893733/


----------



## --- (5. Dezember 2019)

Ihr schließt mit solchen Teilen doch nicht ernsthaft eure teuren Bikes in Fahrradräumen von Hotels ab, oder?

Laufräder abmontieren und eintüten. Zusammen mit dem Rahmen dann ins Hotelzimmer nehmen. Wüsste nicht warum das ein Problem sein sollte. Ist doch auch nur Gepäck dann.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (5. Dezember 2019)

soundfreak schrieb:


> hier im forum gibt es auch andere themen noch dazu wie z.bsp.  https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schloss-fuer-alpenx.893733/


Hier auch noch: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fahrrad-sichern-beim-campen.905228/


----------



## Boeney (5. Dezember 2019)

--- schrieb:


> Ihr schließt mit solchen Teilen doch nicht ernsthaft eure teuren Bikes in Fahrradräumen von Hotels ab, oder?
> 
> Laufräder abmontieren und eintüten. Zusammen mit dem Rahmen dann ins Hotelzimmer nehmen. Wüsste nicht warum das ein Problem sein sollte. Ist doch auch nur Gepäck dann.


Ich war ehrlich gesagt auch überrascht. Manche Dinger kriegt man ja mit der nagelschere durch.

Eigentlich sollte ja auf den "klassischen" Fahrradtourstrecken sowas möglich sein. Alpencross, Stonemen etc.


----------



## slup (5. Dezember 2019)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Ein leichtes Kabelschloss. Reicht mir.
> Ich hab das hier
> 
> 
> ...



Das nutze ich auch. Reicht für unterwegs kurz in den Laden oder Tankstelle zum Proviant kaufen. Abends im Hotel kommt das Rad in einen abschließbaren Raum. Zur Not auch mit auf das Zimmer. Hat bisher immer geklappt.


----------



## CrossX (6. Dezember 2019)

Da mein Rad nur mit entsprechendem Schloss gegen Diebstahl versichert ist (Schloss muss min 50 Euro kosten), nehme ich mittlerweile mein ABUS Bordo mit auf Touren. In der Tasche am Oberrohr fällt das Gewicht kaum auf und ich kann ruhig schlafen. Was nutzen mir 200 Gramm weniger, wenn ich dann am nächsten Morgen ohne Bike im Zug nach Hause fahre. 
Und diese ganzen Kabelschlösser reichen maximal gegen versehentliches Wegrollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindert199 (6. Dezember 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Und diese ganzen Kabelschlösser reichen maximal gegen versehentliches Wegrollen.



Meiner Meinung nach sollte es halt ein Schloss sein womit die Versicherung zufrieden ist und man es nachweisen kann, dass man es benutzt hat. Mit ner Akku-Flex ist jedes Schloss schnell durch und die Dinger bekommst a hinterher geschmissen


----------



## CrossX (6. Dezember 2019)

Bindert199 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte es halt ein Schloss sein womit die Versicherung zufrieden ist und man es nachweisen kann, dass man es benutzt hat. Mit ner Akku-Flex ist jedes Schloss schnell durch und die Dinger bekommst a hinterher geschmissen


Stimmt schon, dass jedes Schloss geknackt werden kann. Aber wenn einer minutenlang mit einer Akkuflex rum doktort, ist das schon auffälliger als 2Sekunden mit einem Bolzenschneider ein Kabelschloss durch zu schneiden. 
Mein großes Schloss sorgt im besten Fall dafür, dass ein Dieb einfach keine Lust auf den Aufwand hat und zum nächsten, schlechter gesicherten Rad weiter geht.


----------



## write-only (6. Dezember 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> (Schloss muss min 50 Euro kosten)


Musst also nur das entsprechende Hipsterteil finden, dann kannst du auch mit nem 100g Kabelschloss auf Tour gehen.  ?


----------



## CrossX (6. Dezember 2019)

write-only schrieb:


> Musst also nur das entsprechende Hipsterteil finden, dann kannst du auch mit nem 100g Kabelschloss auf Tour gehen.  ?


Jo, völlig sinnlos diese Klausel. Aber sei es drum. Hauptsache mein Bike ist versichert


----------



## WWWWW (7. Dezember 2019)

Ja mir gehts auch um die Versicherung da hab ich immer ein kleines Kabelschloss mit dabei...Meist nehm ich auch Achsen raus, dann fällts beim wegtragen auch schon auseinander und sowas nimmt ein Dieb meistens nicht weil er da ja schrauben muss.


----------

